# Yet again the Blackmore and Sparkford Vale Hunt bringing hunting into disrepute



## Judgemental (7 March 2019)

A video of a fox appearing to be being chased by hounds across a graveyard has emerged in Somerset.
The scene was filmed by animal welfare campaigners Hounds Off and Somerset Wildlife Crime on Saturday February 23, before a member of one of the groups asked for the hounds to be called back.

The campaigners say the footage was filmed at St Peter and St Paul's Church in Charlton Horethorne near Wincanton.







Hounds are visible in the graveyard, running between graves  (Image: Somerset Wildlife Crime/Hounds Off) 

It has been claimed the vixen involved was recently pregnant and lactating.
The video shows a single fox being followed by several hounds across the graveyard.

The vixen then runs into some bushes before racing away across a field.







The fox is filmed racing across the churchyard with numerous hounds following  (Image: Somerset Wildlife Crime/Hounds Off) 
No hunters are seen on the graveyard but later a man on horseback wearing hunting attire is asked to call off the hounds "right away."
The campaigners claim the hunt involved was Blackmore and Sparkford Vale Hunt.
_Somerset Live_ approached Countryside Alliance - the organisation which deals with press enquiries for Blackmore and Sparkford Vale Hunt - but it did not to respond to questions sent on Friday, March 1.


----------



## neddy man (7 March 2019)

Could this be a 10 year old video , filmed before the ban.


----------



## ycbm (7 March 2019)

neddy man said:



			Could this be a 10 year old video , filmed before the ban.
		
Click to expand...

Because hunting in a graveyard pre ban would have been OK?


----------



## neddy man (7 March 2019)

Hounds follow the scent, as in a previous h&h issue through a newly laid soft concrete extension base. No it is not ok but you are not always 10 ft from hounds to turn them away, and its probably not illegal. They were not "hunting in a graveyard" merely following scent through a graveyard.


----------



## ycbm (7 March 2019)

neddy man said:



			Hounds follow the scent, as in a previous h&h issue through a newly laid soft concrete extension base. No it is not ok but you are not always 10 ft from hounds to turn them away, and its probably not illegal. They were not "hunting in a graveyard" merely following scent through a graveyard.
		
Click to expand...


This kind of attitude - 'it's probably not illegal' -  explains why so many folk were so keen on a ban. And they were not following a scent, they were chasing a vixen, we were told.

The answer is no, by the way, it can't be ten years old if it was taken on Saturday 23rd February. It's just a video of what's happening at a significant number of hunts (graveyard excepted) every week.


----------



## ester (7 March 2019)

I suspect the video might be helpful? It certainly seems that the cameramen are much better at keeping up with hounds than any hunt staff.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 March 2019)

neddy man said:



			Hounds follow the scent, as in a previous h&h issue through a newly laid soft concrete extension base. No it is not ok but you are not always 10 ft from hounds to turn them away, and its probably not illegal. They were not "hunting in a graveyard" merely following scent through a graveyard.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter a church, a graveyard is sacred, where the dead are at peace and where love ones can come and pray.    This is disrespectful to everyone running the church and those at peace. Disgusting behaviour.


----------



## ester (7 March 2019)

There was more than scent in that graveyard
The only time someone shouted leave it was when the sab got in their way.


----------



## Judgemental (7 March 2019)

ester said:



			I suspect the video might be helpful? It certainly seems that the cameramen are much better at keeping up with hounds than any hunt staff.







Click to expand...

Certainly is very helpful.
Anybody viewing the video can make a formal complaint to the police that a clear breach of the Hunting Act 2004 took place. Why, the huntsman was clearly DOUBLING HIS HORN by way of encouragement when he was riding alongside the curtilage wall of the church yard. When he realised he was being filmed he blew a call to hounds.
Plainly the Blackmore and Sparkford Vale hunt  are routinely in the habit of hunting live quarry and the huntsman should be immediately be dismissed.
Turning to the conduct of the joint masters and committee, they too have a case to answer as to their duty of care.
Finally there is nothing to stop any party who is offended by the hunt deliberately hunting a fox through a grave yard, from taking action for distress and anxiety. Reason the hunt was taking place over and through consecrated ground, both under Canon Law and the Law of England and Wales.


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 March 2019)

That is one of the best evidential monitor videos I've seen. Just video what's happening, don't interfere until it's life or death for the fox, let the events speak for themselves. No sabbing, citronella sprays, false horn calls which give the hunt a cop out that the sabs interfered with their control of hounds.

The hunt on this occasion look as guilty as heck. 'Trail' hunting? Not likely .


----------



## ycbm (8 March 2019)

Judgemental said:



			Finally there is nothing to stop any party who is offended by the hunt deliberately hunting a fox through a grave yard, from taking action for distress and anxiety. .
		
Click to expand...


Unfortunately this isn't true in the UK, but let's hope there's a criminal prosecution.


----------



## Shay (8 March 2019)

Sadly the number of faked videos have made police understandably wary of prosecutions.  The RSPCA would for a time - but they too have fallen foul of faked "evidence" which failed to stand up in court.  Even if this one is genuine - the campaigners have done their cause so much damage by concocting false allegations that it has made anything which might be genuine very difficult to prosecute.


----------



## ycbm (8 March 2019)

Shay said:



			Sadly the number of faked videos have made police understandably wary of prosecutions.  The RSPCA would for a time - but they too have fallen foul of faked "evidence" which failed to stand up in court.  Even if this one is genuine - the campaigners have done their cause so much damage by concocting false allegations that it has made anything which might be genuine very difficult to prosecute.
		
Click to expand...


Didn't the RSPCA fall foul of the enormous cost? The prosecution which halted their activities against hunting, as I recall, was successful, but the hundreds of thousands that it cost to achieve it caused outrage.

.


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 March 2019)

neddy man said:



			They were not "hunting in a graveyard" merely following scent through a graveyard
		
Click to expand...

See pic and helpful large red arrow. The hounds were indeed hunting the fox throught the graveyard.





ETA The vicar has confirmed that she did not give permission for the hounds to come into the graveyard. Well, she wouldn't have, would she, but it's always best to check these little details, isn't it.


----------



## ester (8 March 2019)

Hence the vids, they are more telling than the pics IMO


----------



## Judgemental (8 March 2019)

ycbm said:



			Unfortunately this isn't true in the UK, but let's hope there's a criminal prosecution.
		
Click to expand...

Of course, the hunt could easily ameliorate the situation where the Church is concerned, by giving a generous donation to the Parochial Church Council of Charlton Horethorne parish chuch. All masters of hounds, carry professional/personal indemnity insurance or should do.  
A figure of at least Â£5,000.00 should be proffered as a donation and that should cover the discourtesy to the church,  and families of those interred.
Turning to the conduct of the huntsman, plainly he was DOUBLING HIS HORN, which is to encourage hounds after the fox and also to tell the Field, i.e. Ladies and Gentlemen followers, that the hounds were hunting a fox.  
A blatant and unforgivable breach of the 2004 Hunting Act has taken place and the maximum  sanction should be imposed by the judiciary.


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 March 2019)

JM, whilst I still believe that you are a collection of antis who post at intervals under the JM username, I support your post above.

For those who still hunt and also whinge about being monitored 'because we obey the law and trail hunt legally', see the above video. If you have nothing to hide, why object to being monitored? Blame the packs who take the royal pee with the Hunting Act.


----------



## Judgemental (8 March 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			JM, whilst I still believe that you are a collection of antis who post at intervals under the JM username, I support your post above.

For those who still hunt and also whinge about being monitored 'because we obey the law and trail hunt legally', see the above video. If you have nothing to hide, why object to being monitored? Blame the packs who take the royal pee with the Hunting Act.
		
Click to expand...

Tiddlypom, I assure you I am not as you describe, "a collection of antis who post at intervals under the JM username".

No, motivation  for  matters related to hunting in the Blackmore Vale are unique, related to disgraceful illegal conduct (nothing to do with hunting precisely). Many moons have passed.


----------



## Judgemental (8 March 2019)

The video evidence was captured by a group looking at the "cruel" practice  (Image: Somerset Wildlife Crime /SWNS)

Please can any poster identify the individual in the above picture who is believed to be the huntsman. Not only was he doubling his horn, but he was also initially drawing the Church Yard.  Then, when the hounds flushed the vixen, and was making a 'nice point' , he responded to the various hollers by the field or foot followers by blowing gone away. 

Plainly a very very serious criminal offence took place at Charlton Hawthorne in flagrant breach of the Hunting Act 2004.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 March 2019)

Some of the people listed here may know who that is... Screen shot taken from the 2018 H&H Hunting edition.

ETA I see that the BSV hunt is a 4 day a week pack, so is presumably quite a major player, then.


----------



## Judgemental (9 March 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Some of the people listed here may know who that is... Screen shot taken from the 2018 H&H Hunting edition.

ETA I see that the BSV hunt is a 4 day a week pack, so is presumably quite a major player, then.

View attachment 30304

Click to expand...

Thank you  Tiddlypom. Most helpful.


----------



## Judgemental (9 March 2019)

It is remarkable that the Hunting Act 2004 is so flagrantly flouted. Vain Glorious, Inflated  Sense of own self importance, Ego's that could not be smashed with a Steam Hammer.  Arrogance beyond belief none touch the situation.


----------



## Judgemental (9 March 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			See pic and helpful large red arrow. The hounds were indeed hunting the fox throught the graveyard.

View attachment 30262



ETA The vicar has confirmed that she did not give permission for the hounds to come into the graveyard. Well, she wouldn't have, would she, but it's always best to check these little details, isn't it.
		
Click to expand...

The more I consider  this situation, the more I am disgusted by the conduct of the BV. 

Whilst it is rare, whenever the Field are on any road and pass a funeral cortege with coffin in the hearse,  the Field Master should come to the halt and say, "gentleman hats off". 

It is high time that precise and correct etiquette for those hunting in a public places, learn manners and courtesy to the public at large.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (9 March 2019)

A few years ago there was an incidence of EHV near our livery yard.  As there was a bit of panic in the local equestrian community (not from me I hasten to add) the estate who shall remain nameless arranged a meeting with a local vet, a couple of the estate staff, and the liveries on our yard to discuss the EHV and the quarantine process the horses were undergoing, restictions of movement etc etc.  I remember one of the estate staff discussing the hunting in the area and saying something like (in a sarcastic tone of voice), "us breaking the law?  Never!" and then looked at the other estate members and all broke into huge guffaws.  I was disgusted at their arrogance, although not surprised.  Funny isn't it, because if it were a gang of inner city chavs on mopeds with staffies chasing after some sort of critter and allowing it to be mauled to death they would probably call them a bunch of savages and should be locked away, but a bunch of tweed-wearing toffs on their horses and it's perfectly acceptable to ignore the law.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 March 2019)

Judgemental said:



			It is high time that precise and correct etiquette for those hunting in a public places, learn manners and courtesy to the public at large.
		
Click to expand...

Simply sticking to the letter and the spirit of the law would be a start. It would be a bonus if they also showed courtesy and mannerly behavior to the general public whilst they are at it.


----------



## Judgemental (10 March 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Simply sticking to the letter and the spirit of the law would be a start. It would be a bonus if they also showed courtesy and mannerly behavior to the general public whilst they are at it.
		
Click to expand...

Tiddlypom, you are quite right but the trouble is, that that part of Somerset and Dorset is as is often said, "the forgotten counties".
Many of the players are ex Public School  and have gone from school to inherited farms, without even the benefit of an Agricultural College, let alone University. As a result they have never learnt the values, of the law and have an inflated opinion of their own self importance in their agrarian bubble. This attitude, consequently overlaps into a flagrant disregard for the law and their self obsessed and inbred belief, that it does not apply, or in a tight spot they can get away with what ever happens.


----------



## Rowreach (10 March 2019)

Judgemental said:



			Tiddlypom, you are quite right but the trouble is, that that part of Somerset and Dorset is as is often said, "the forgotten counties".
Many of the players are ex Public School  and have gone from school to inherited farms, without even the benefit of an Agricultural College, let alone University. As a result they have never learnt the values, of the law and have an inflated opinion of their own self importance in their agrarian bubble. This attitude, consequently overlaps into a flagrant disregard for the law and their self obsessed and inbred belief, that it does not apply, or in a tight spot they can get away with what ever happens.
		
Click to expand...

How do you manage to get about, with that great big chip on your shoulder?


----------



## ycbm (10 March 2019)

Rowreach said:



			How do you manage to get about, with that great big chip on your shoulder? 

Click to expand...

He's balanced. He has one of an equal size on each ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ester (10 March 2019)

Living fairly locally I have never heard them referred to as such!


----------



## Judgemental (10 March 2019)

ester said:



			Living fairly locally I have never heard them referred to as such!
		
Click to expand...

You have now ester. Largely I suspect because everything to do with hunting in the Blackmore Vale and the associated majority, are a collection of obsequious sycophantic toadies, all anxious to seek approbation, approval and social acceptance from/by those in the said agrarian and very provincial bubble, dispensing insincere flattery.

The fact the hunt kennels are at Charlton Horethorne and a vixen with a litter of cubs was being hunted through the church yard is remarkable, yet seems from all accounts to be acceptable. Notwithstanding the fact it is a clear and undeniable CRIMINAL OFFENCE having been committed. Seemingly there other posters who  say one has a chip, indeed a double chip for having the temerity to focus upon this criminality.

Whilst the chip or chips are not part of your post, I can assure you/them I have nothing about which to have any chips.  I know where and with whom I have been the morning, for example and chippieness is so unlikely. Such remarks are indicative of those with a bucolic mentality, that does not like it's criminal past times being exposed.

No, theses people in the Blackmore Vale and collateral parts of Dorset and Somerset, have to be brought before the courts and taught, they have to observe the law of England and Wales. "Be you ever so high you are not above the law."

Wearing a Pink/Red coat and calling oneself  a master of hounds, no longer confers any outstanding status in society, except amongst a minority of provincials.


----------



## ester (10 March 2019)

Just because you have said it doesn't make it so


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 March 2019)

Judgemental said:



			No, theses people in the Blackmore Vale and collateral parts of Dorset and Somerset, have to be brought before the courts and taught, they have to observe the law of England and Wales. "Be you ever so high you are not above the law."
		
Click to expand...

JM, this is where it is getting bonkers and personal and as such, lessens the impact of your argument. 

I, as do most fair minded folk, dislike *anyone* who thinks they are beyond or above the law, no matter what their background or locality. 

 *whispers* despite having myself, many moons ago, attended a boarding prep school in Dorset  .


----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 March 2019)

...goes off to find dictionary to translate post 30...


----------



## Mule (10 March 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			...goes off to find dictionary to translate post 30...
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ ðŸ‘


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 March 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			...goes off to find dictionary to translate post 30...
		
Click to expand...

I think you may find it easier to understand after partaking of liberal alcoholic refreshment. I'm presuming that JM posted it after doing similar himself.


----------



## Rowreach (10 March 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			I think you may find it easier to understand after partaking of liberal alcoholic refreshment. I'm presuming that JM posted it after doing similar himself.
		
Click to expand...

Stirrup cup, maybe


----------



## DabDab (10 March 2019)

Rowreach, you're Bucolic! I'm impressed, though I'm not sure why it's an insult. Is it like saying someone is 'nice'....?

*Bucolic*
_adjective_â€ƒ/byoÍžoËˆkÃ¤lik/â€ƒ
Of or relating to the pleasant aspects of the countryside and country life


----------



## Rowreach (10 March 2019)

DabDab said:



			Rowreach, you're Bucolic! I'm impressed, though I'm not sure why it's an insult. Is it like saying someone is 'nice'....?

*Bucolic*
_adjective_â€ƒ/byoÍžoËˆkÃ¤lik/â€ƒ
Of or relating to the pleasant aspects of the countryside and country life
		
Click to expand...

Well that totally sums me up  and my job, as it happens   If you like squirrels, hares and bats ...


----------



## DabDab (10 March 2019)

I LOVE squirrels, hares and bats! Chuck in a cheeky hedgehog and I'm sold ðŸ˜


----------



## Rowreach (10 March 2019)

DabDab said:



			I LOVE squirrels, hares and bats! Chuck in a cheeky hedgehog and I'm sold ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

You'd enjoy a Come to Work With Rowreach Day


----------



## ycbm (10 March 2019)

Rowreach said:



			You'd enjoy a Come to Work With Rowreach Day 

Click to expand...


I've got plenty of my own ðŸ˜Š.  I adore hares. 

Are we allowed to like the birds too, or do you just do mammals?


----------



## Rowreach (10 March 2019)

ycbm said:



			I've got plenty of my own ðŸ˜Š.  I adore hares.

Are we allowed to like the birds too, or do you just do mammals?
		
Click to expand...

Nope I do birds too, mostly swans and ducks but snipe and woodcock feature as well.  Ill be doing moths and native wildflowers in the coming months as well ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## ycbm (10 March 2019)

Well I love the owls, especially the barn owls, just beautiful, and the little owls, so cute!

I've got loads of wildflowers because I haven't fertilised now for nearly thirty years


----------



## Judgemental (20 March 2019)

*Hunt comes under fire for crossing busy road in 'poorly lit conditions'*
'It poses a serious threat to public safety'
By Tommy Joyce


8:02, 23 FEB 2019

News





The animal rights campaigners have called it a serious threat to public safety (Image: Somerset Wildlife Crime)

Anti-hunting campaigners have accused a hunt of being 'selfish' after releasing pictures of members crossing the road with hounds in poorly lit conditions.
Somerset Wildlife Crime and Hounds Off claim they photographed the Blackmore and Sparkford Vale Hunt on the evening of February 19, crossing the busy A352 near Longburton, Sherborne, at approximately 5.30pm.

Pictures show a huntsman with hounds crossing the main road in dim conditions with many cars nearby with their lights on.







It is alleged that this happened at 5.30pm on the A352 near Longburton in Dorset.  (Image: Somerset Wildlife Crime) 
A Facebook post from Somerset Wildlife Crime read: "Hunting until after dark on dangerous roads poses a serious threat to public safety.
"The Hounds Off monitor present was so concerned for the welfare on everyone on the road that he put his hazard lights on warning other drivers on the A352 of the dangerous obstruction caused by the hunt."
_Somerset Live_ approached Countryside Alliance - the organisation which deals with press enquiries for hunts - but it failed to respond to our questions sent on Wednesday, February 20.








Allegedly, the animal rights group had to put their hazards on to notify other drivers  (Image: Somerset Wildlife Crime) 
Joe from Hounds Off said these occurrences are not a rarity.
"It happens all the time", said Joe.
"What I don't understand is how they can put public road users at risk by having horse and hounds on the road at dusk while drivers have their lights on. They are not illuminated at all.
"Our monitor had to put his hazards on to notify other road users. It's totally and utterly selfish and inconsiderate.
"I find it hard to believe that they were trail hunting, especially adjacent to a main road.
"I feel they are putting two fingers up to the law and the public by doing this."







It occurred in Dorset  (Image: Somerset Wildlife Crime)


----------



## Judgemental (20 March 2019)

error


----------



## Steerpike (21 March 2019)

I've ran into, not literally luckily, my local hunt on a busy A road in darker conditions than that, they are a law unto themselves


----------



## Fred66 (3 April 2019)

JM we get it you don't approve of hunts in any shape or form. You therefore look for the worst in any situation where hunting is involved.

It looks to me as though they have come to the end of the day and have realised they are missing a (some) hound(s) and are therefore trying to retrieve it (them). In order not to endanger people by calling them from off the road (which potentially could cause hounds to run across the road without warning) they have put themselves into the road with other foot followers in cars with warning lights and called them from there.

Same picture different interpretation.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (3 April 2019)

Fred66 said:



			JM we get it you don't approve of hunts in any shape or form. You therefore look for the worst in any situation where hunting is involved.

It looks to me as though they have come to the end of the day and have realised they are missing a (some) hound(s) and are therefore trying to retrieve it (them). In order not to endanger people by calling them from off the road (which potentially could cause hounds to run across the road without warning) they have put themselves into the road with other foot followers in cars with warning lights and called them from there.

Same picture different interpretation.

Click to expand...

What's your interpretation of posts one and six?


----------



## Fred66 (3 April 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			What's your interpretation of posts one and six?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't drawn any conclusions a) I haven't watched the video b) even if I had I would be wary of whether it had been edited c) not prepared to take at face value JM description of events as they are not an unbiased poster

However I have the following observations: obviously hounds in the graveyard is not desirable, from knowledge of other hound packs I don't believe that they would have drawn in the graveyard (even pre-ban), trails are laid and hounds do occasionally either lose the trail completely and or pick up the wrong one, was the real trail laid adjacent to the church yard, hounds straying does not make it an illegal hunt.

There is no indication as JM has said that they deliberately hunted a fox through a graveyard, in fact in JM's own words no hunters were seen in the graveyard. So do I believe that the hunt deliberately sent hounds into the graveyard after a fox then the answer is no I don't


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 April 2019)

Fred66 said:



			So do I believe that the hunt deliberately sent hounds into the graveyard after a fox then the answer is no I don't
		
Click to expand...

You are happy to declare that you have not seen the video. You need to see the video before you can make pronouncements like this.

The hunt, at best, made no effort to call hounds out of the graveyard and appeared to be encouraging them on to the fox until the monitors challenged them. There is very little editing of the video, the camcorder was left to run to see what the hunt would do if left to themselves. Pretty damning, actually.


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (4 April 2019)

Oh JM.... you are a delightful one aren't you.


----------



## ester (4 April 2019)

You really ought to watch the video Fred, with sound to listen to the huntsman. You will be well aware what the different calls mean I am sure and I think it would have been hard to edited them in.

I posted it as someone who does and would still be if I had a horse be hunting.


----------



## Judgemental (4 July 2019)

There was I pottering about the Internet and on MSN. Suddenly there was an eruption of sound in the form of a pack of hounds in full cry. Having quickly deleted several screens, what did I find but the Blackmore and Sparkford Vale Hounds 'That Video' seemingly having gone viral. As part of Mr Jeremy Hunt's latest pledge to repeal the 2004 Hunting Act. Oh dear, Hunt went to Charterhouse whereas, dearest Bojo went to Eton.


----------



## dogatemysalad (4 July 2019)

Has Judgmentals account been hacked by sabs ? From memory, JM has always been very pro hunt, but now he seems to have done a 180 degree turn. 
I don't support any blood sport and rarely agree with JM, but I do support the right to have an authentic voice and identity. 
If sabs want to voice their opinion, they should do it in their own name.


----------



## Judgemental (4 July 2019)

dogatemysalad said:



			Has Judgmentals account been hacked by sabs ? From memory, JM has always been very pro hunt, but now he seems to have done a 180 degree turn.
I don't support any blood sport and rarely agree with JM, but I do support the right to have an authentic voice and identity.
If sabs want to voice their opinion, they should do it in their own name.
		
Click to expand...

My dear sir or madam, oh no, no sabs here! There is very deep historical meaning to my recent posts.
Leaving that aside, upon further investigation, I found that 'The Video' is being trailed (no pun intended) this morning by none other than The PRESS ASSOCIATION! That is a first.
Hunt's people will live to regret the idea of repealing the Hunting Act as part of Hunt's political offering. Because it will be married up with every possible adverse hunting image or 'optics' as is the current vernacular. Because and 'The Video' which is probably one of the best, makes it clear Charlie was being hunted through Charlton Hawthorne Church Yard.
There are 161,000 Conservative Party members eligible to vote for the next Prime Minister (ridiculously undemocratic) and potential repeal of the hunting act or no repeal, the majority will find hunting a fox through a church yard and one with cubs or about to sprog, as wholly unacceptable.
'That Video' could have a major impact on who is elected as the next
Prime Minister.
They, the 161,000 will feel they are adversely tainted by association with such an event.


----------



## Judgemental (4 July 2019)

Judgemental said:



			My dear sir or madam, oh no, no sabs here! There is very deep historical meaning to my recent posts.
Leaving that aside, upon further investigation, I found that 'The Video' is being trailed (no pun intended) this morning by none other than The PRESS ASSOCIATION! That is a first.
Hunt's people will live to regret the idea of repealing the Hunting Act as part of Hunt's political offering. Because it will be married up with every possible adverse hunting image or 'optics' as is the current vernacular. Because and 'The Video' which is probably one of the best, makes it clear Charlie was being hunted through Charlton Hawthorne Church Yard.
There are 161,000 Conservative Party members eligible to vote for the next Prime Minister (ridiculously undemocratic) and potential repeal of the hunting act or no repeal, the majority will find hunting a fox through a church yard and one with cubs or about to sprog, as wholly unacceptable.
'That Video' could have a major impact on who is elected as the next
Prime Minister.
They, the 161,000 will feel they are adversely tainted by association with such an event.
		
Click to expand...

There are times when the cynical  manipulative  guile  of Politian's beggars belief.  Hunt has  said he has never been hunting and does not  know  what  it's all about, other  than its something  that goes  on in the countryside. Mrs May tried the same ploy at the last unnecessary election, to get people  to vote for the. Conservatives  and look where that got her.  Reckon one will better of with dearest Bojo and 20,000 more police officers to deal with sabs! None  of them have a cat's chance in hell of repeal of the 2004 hunting act.


----------



## Judgemental (6 December 2019)

*EXCLUSIVE: Astonishing footage shows hunting chaos on busy Dorset road for THIRD time in three weeks as horses and hounds block traffic while rider crawls through hedge*

*Red coated huntsman dismounts to lead pack of hounds on his hands and knees *
*Traffic in either direction is brought to standstill near Alweston, Dorset *
*West Country's Blackmore and Sparkford Vale Hunt has disrupted busy roads three times in last three weeks*
*Huntsman identified as Peter Mark Doggrell, who was cleared of GBH three years ago after an altercation with a hunt saboteur*
*Hunt monitor Pete White said: 'It is incredibly dangerous to have up to 40 fox hounds tearing across an A-road. It is only a matter of time before someone is killed.'*
By Ross Slater and Nick Fagge For Mailonline
Published:  11:47, 30 October 2019   | Updated:  12:39, 30 October 2019 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...e-three-weeks-hounds-block-cars.html#comments

This is the astonishing moment a huntsman blocks a busy A-road with his hounds and horses before getting on his hands and knees and clambering through a hedge in the pouring rain.
The red coated huntsman is seen riding his grey horse up and down the hedgerow before dismounting and guiding the dogs into a sodden field to track a scent.
Identified as Peter Mark Doggrell, he then crawls through the undergrowth, getting covered in mud as he splashes off on foot with the dogs through the fields.
As the spectacle unfolds, vans and cars are filmed backing up at a standstill in both directions on the A3030 near Alweston, Dorset.

Huntsman crawls through hedge while traffic on A3030 is held up
















This is the astonishing moment a huntsman blocks a busy A-road with his hounds and horses; as he clambers through a hedge in the pouring rain. As the spectacle unfolds, vans and cars are filmed backing up at a standstill in both directions on the A3030 near Alweston, Dorset" 
This is the astonishing moment a huntsman blocks a busy A-road with his hounds and horses  as he clambers through a hedge in the pouring rain. As the spectacle unfolds, vans and cars are filmed backing up at a standstill in both directions on the A3030 near Alweston, Dorset








"Identified as Peter Mark Doggrell, the red coated huntsman is seen riding his grey horse up and down the hedgerow before dismounting and guiding the dogs into a sodden field to track a scent" 

Identified as Peter Mark Doggrell, the red coated huntsman is seen riding his grey horse up and down the hedgerow before dismounting and guiding the dogs into a sodden field to track a scent


----------



## Lulwind (6 December 2019)

Weeks old news now.  Would you like me to post a link of Weymouth Animal Rights deliberately calling hounds onto a road?

In the meantime try playing a new tune


----------



## Judgemental (6 December 2019)

Lulwind said:



			Weeks old news now.  Would you like me to post a link of Weymouth Animal Rights deliberately calling hounds onto a road?

In the meantime try playing a new tune
		
Click to expand...

*Shocking video shows moment cars swerve and brake to avoid horror smash when foxhunt horses and hounds spill out onto busy Dorset road*

*Video taken on Saturday afternoon shows hounds and huntsmen on horseback wandering on a busy stretch of the A352 near Sherborne, Dorset    *
*Footage shows how the hunt supporters clashed with those activists monitoring their activity and filming *
*Cars can be seen breaking and moving out of the way amid the mayhem in wet conditions as half a dozen huntsmen trot up the road*
*In chaotic scenes in wet conditions, the hounds take over the road completely with one dog almost ending up beneath a car*
By Ross Slater For Mailonline
Published:  14:47, 15 October 2019   | Updated:  18:54, 15 October 2019  

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7575173/Video-shows-moment-foxhunt-horses-hounds-spill-busy-road.html#comments

A shocking video shows the chaos caused when a fox hunt spills out onto a busy A-road in gloomy and wet conditions.
The footage, shot on Saturday morning, begins with riders and some 20 hounds sniffing around a clump of trees.
Having apparently found nothing, the Blackmore and Sparkford Vale Hunt then moves onto woodland near a busy stretch of the A352 in Dorset.
With heavy rain falling and traffic everywhere, half a dozen huntsmen can be seen trotting down the middle of the road, seemingly oblivious to the problems they are causing for the heavy traffic around them.

Chaos on roads and near misses caused by illegal fox hunt





















Huntsmen from the Blackmore and Sparkford Vale Hunt were filmed trotting along the busy A352 near Sherborne in Dorset by activists monitoring their activities on Saturday  









Chaos reigned on the congested dual carriageway as cars slowed down to avoid the party of huntsmen and their hounds, with one dog almost being dragged beneath one of the vehicles


The hunt is joined by supporters riding a quad bike along the road near Sherborne.
As they wait, the hunt's 'whipper in', a red-coated huntsman on a grey horse, can be seen standing in the road near a bend and then criss-crossing it as drivers are forced to brake.
After four and a half minutes, the hounds are shown in full cry having apparently picked up a scent. A frightened young fox cub then appears on the A352 behind the huntsmen. 
The footage then appears to show the huntsmen, who have been milling around by the side of the road, canter toward the animal as the hounds approach the busy road from the wood.
The huntsmen, now aware they are being film, try desperately and unsuccessfully to keep the hounds off the road as traffic rushes towards them.
One huntsmen shouts, 'Wo' and brandishes his whip at cars as the dogs, high on fox scent, run out on the road.
Chaos then reigns with horse and hounds taking over the road completely. One dog almost ends up beneath a car but the driver just swerves to avoid impact.
The video, made by activists from hunt monitoring group Somerset Wildlife Crime, then captures the reaction of some of the angry hunt supporters to being filmed.









There were clashes between supporters of the hunt and those activists where were filming the action in north Dorset over the weekend with police called when a camera was smashed 










A fox cub runs across the road during the hunt as hounds pick up the scent and give chase
On a nearby country lane, one burly hunt supporter with a hood gets into an argument with a monitor holding a camera saying: 'Don't talk to me like that. I'll stand in your face all f***ing day.' 
The cameraman then suggests that he may have been drinking alcohol to which the hunt supporter responds with: 'Have I really? Go call the police then, go on. Do it now cos I'll stand here for a month because guess one thing mate, I am completely f***ing teetotal.'
He then headbutts the camera breaking the lens as two women also square off against one another nearby.
A man attempts to calm the situation down with an agreement that they each go their separate ways but not before the angry hunt supporter looks down at a swamp and tells the activist: 'You'll go swimming in a minute.'
As this is happening, a female hunt supporter allegedly elbows a female camerawoman in the chest.
The camerawoman is heard saying: 'If you do that again, to secure my own personal safety I will put my hands on you and restrain you.'
The hunt supporter retorts with: 'Touch me and I'll restrain you. You won't be getting up.'
The whole hunt can then be seen trotting off with the hounds down the country lane to have their hunt's breakfast.
Bobbie Armstrong, 40, from Somerset Wildlife Crime, said: 'Hunting mammals with dogs has been illegal since 2004 but we still witness foxes running from hounds when the hunts are engaged in what they call trail hunting.'
Unsurprisingly, given that they use animal scent for the trail, it often ends with fox cubs falling victim to the hounds. 









Commenting on the unsafe road conditions, an activist said: 'This is not unusual. The hunt do this every week and are totally indifferent to anyone complaining. What is unusual is to capture it on camera.'
'In this case it was a miracle that no-one was injured. There was surface water everywhere and the huntsmen were treating the busy A352 as though it were their own.
'This stretch of road is covered by the national speed limit so the danger for drivers coming around bends in the wet and being met by 20 horses and hounds all over the road is obvious.
'This is not unusual. The hunt do this every week and are totally indifferent to anyone complaining. What is unusual is to capture it on camera.
'They see it as their right to continue this age honoured tradition of hunting animals.
'We have reported the incident along with the assaults and damage to the camera to the police.'
The Blackmore and Sparkford Vale Hunt were contacted for comment but have not yet replied.
Dorset Police said its officers are investigating reports of road safety offences and are appealing for witnesses or anyone with dashcam footage to come forward.


----------



## ester (7 December 2019)

We had a post on this weeks ago J


----------



## Judgemental (8 December 2019)

ester said:



			We had a post on this weeks ago J
		
Click to expand...

The activities of this particular hunt need to be kept firmly and constantly before the world of 'hunting' and the wider public. The latter can make their own judgement, lest ye forget the historical track record, we will never forget inappropriate conduct and treatment.


----------

